# Bad pixel on my kindle



## happymat01 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello.

Is there any way to fix a bad pixel that appeared on my Kindle Fire 7? Actually its a bunch of red pixels right on the middle of the screen... I tried to give it a "massage" - nothing changed...

Any ideas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the screen isn't working properly, there's no way I know of to fix it.

If it is still under warranty, contact Kindle customer service. They may want to see a picture but they'll likely replace it for you without much hassle.

If it's out of warranty, you can still contact them. They have been known to offer discounts if you're willing to send the defective device back.


----------



## AlanKemp (Aug 26, 2017)

definitely contact Amazon. They can be surprisingly generous depending on how *ahem* convincing you can be


----------

